# Bluish cichlids. Not electric blue. Need help identifying



## shealee44 (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Would like a clearer picture but looks to me like a Stuartgranti Cobue mix.


----------



## shealee44 (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## shealee44 (Dec 11, 2019)

I hope this helps? Can you tell the sex by chance?


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

I'm no expert but looks the same (shape and coloring/bars) as the Cobue I've purchased from my africans supplier in the past, except Cobue have deep red ventral fins so I would say it's mixed.

I believe the coloring would indicate male.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

See link below.
https://www.malawicichlidhomepage.com/haps/aulonocara_cobue.html


----------



## shealee44 (Dec 11, 2019)

Thank you so much! You've been very helpful!


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Not pure Aulonocara, probably an Electric blue Fryeri mixed in. Face too long. Hybrids are common.

Only males get shiny blue, unless it was hormoned which is also common, but usually only 2" or smaller. If larger, might be a real male.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

noki said:


> Not pure Aulonocara, probably an Electric blue Fryeri mixed in. Face too long. Hybrids are common.


This is one of the fish sold to me as Cobue last year. Face/mouth is shorter than OP's but the Cobue I'd looked up online had red ventral fins so I figured I had hybrids.


----------



## shealee44 (Dec 11, 2019)

That color in that picture is like mine, he gets real dark like that in the evening before bed. Probably just my camera. But I'd say he is probably about 4 inches long. So from what you said he's a male. Was kind of hoping for a female but I guess that's just my lack of some knowledge on cichlids so far. I'm still learning!


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Yes only males get the shiny blue in the head/gill area unless they're hormoned really young. But as Noki mentioned, if yours is 4" then most likely a confirmed male.


----------

